# Dead Sea Salt?



## bubbleys (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry in advance if this has been done before, I tried the search button but it omitted all three words!

Do any of you know if dead sea salt is good for the skin? (Particularly acne) Has anyone used it? I was at the mall today and some women at a both stopped us and tried to sell some scrubs/cleansers/toners to us, but I was concerned about it being a scam as a cleanser was $90. The products she showed me were by Obey your body and Attitude. I'm getting fed up with my skin, so I was wondering if these products worked at all.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 14, 2009)

I used to work at a Cosmetic Manufactur+ing lab and we used to make scrubs, exfoliators and cleaners with dead sea salt for high end clients and specialty shops.....they were very popular requests...especially if they are finely milled....Pure dead sea salt is very expensive and it does make the skin feel fabulous IMO


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jul 14, 2009)

ive never tried dead sea salt but i honestly dont see what could be worth it about a $90 cleanser... im sure you could get something wayy cheaper that could make your skin feel just as nice.


----------



## bubbleys (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I wasn't planning on purchasing it, but I heard dead sea salt is good for acne prone skin, but does anyone know where to buy it in Canada? I can only find it online, but I'd rather go to the store.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 14, 2009)

I am not sure where you can buy it in canada...But in life you really do get what you pay for...and sometimes a $90 product does work better than a $10 one...It's all about the ingredients and how much you want to spend on taking care of your skin...I spend more on less important things like shoes, hand bags, etc...so if you feel it is worth it I say go for it..I def think your face is a good investment.


----------



## Bey28 (Jul 14, 2009)

LUSH makes a sea salt scrub called Ocean Salt and it makes my skin feel wonderful!


----------

